
Ask HN: Can an app make you fit, wealthy, and productive? - devchris10
Sometimes I fantasize about a tool&#x2F;service that we can just follow without thinking and reap the benefits towards goals we configure it for.<p>Obviously, we can plan with all the charts and calendars we want, but it would still fall on us to follow thru with the plan. Minus the usual sudden emotional trigger or attempts to temporarily increase willpower, how could an app actually get a lazy person to act consistently towards their goals?
======
dartisan
Short answer: no.

There are a variety of apps that _assist_ you with becoming fit, wealthy, and
more productive. But the app itself isn't the golden ticket. It still takes
dedication, commitment, and perseverance.

